# Thawed out a chicken for the oven and never saw this before



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Maybe they just forgot. You can call the wrapper's company name and ask. I like talking to the companies.
Does it say "whole chicken. No giblets?" Was it a whole chicken?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Wal Mart sells chicken feet here, so who knows. I just want to know who would eat chicken feet?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

BigJim said:


> Wal Mart sells chicken feet here, so who knows. I just want to know who would eat chicken feet?


Some cultures do. I thought some Southern subcultures do?
Just looking at recipes, it looks like some Asian cultures, Caribbean cultures and some deep-fried Southern versions.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> I thought some Southern subcultures do?


I always thought the entire South was considered a Sub culture by the rest of the country. 

I worked for an export company last century who sold chicken backs and necks to third world countries. It seemed their cultures ate mostly rice and flavored it (protein) with a broth of the parts we sold them. We sold the feet to uppity places as a delicacy item. Same chicken, but parts is parts.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Some cultures sure know how to stretch a chicken. 
This was a whole chicke but wrapper is gone so no ides if they disclosed w/wo giblets. But I bought 2 at the same time so when the other comes up from freezer I will look more closely.
Sad puppy dog, she always likes the cooked chicken liver.
Sad me as I like heart and gizzard and get some extra broth.

Larry, you mention chicken backs, now that goes way back.
Wishbones were also a separate piece at mom's table.
Bud


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

BigJim said:


> Wal Mart sells chicken feet here, so who knows. I just want to know who would eat chicken feet?


The first time I met my girlfriend, now wife's, parents, there was a pot of soup on the stove. I gave it a stir and a chicken foot popped up. I about lost it. MIL said it had good flavor and liked to suck the marrow out.
They were 100% Hungarian, straight off the boat.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Bud9051 - You may know that they sell chicken livers and also gizzards in the meat section? I buy them for the feral cats sometimes & sometimes for turkey dressing😊. They're good with golden raisins & onions in the dressing but I have no idea how I started doing that! Maybe it's a mince-like thing.

Dressing is also a Southern thing, I think vs stuffing. And, yes, dressing went in the bird, also, contrary to food blogs.

@chandler48, I haven't heard "uppity" in eons! 🤣 I had 12 Southern aunts & uncles on my mother's side but they've passed on.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> @Bud9051 - You may know that they sell chicken livers and also gizzards in the meat section? I buy them for the feral cats sometimes & sometimes for turkey dressing😊. They're good with golden raisins & onions in the dressing but I have no idea how I started doing that! Maybe it's a mince-like thing.
> 
> Dressing is also a Southern thing, I think vs stuffing. And, yes, dressing went in the bird, also, contrary to food blogs.
> 
> @chandler48, I haven't heard "uppity" in eons! 🤣 I had 12 Southern aunts & uncles on my mother's side but they've passed on.


Now ya talkin, chicken dressing is fantastic if fixed like my wife makes, it is out of this world good. I don't think it would be good stuffed inside a bird. JMHO though. As for southern eating chicken feet, nope, I ain't eating them, have you seen what they step in. lol

As for sucking out the marrow, naw, not none of this ole boy.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I haven't noticed a whole bird missing any of its parts here.
but - I DO save all the wing tips, skin and fat when trimmed before cooking.
then when I get about a quart bag full, I boil it down with herbs & aromatics for stock.
then, freeze that stock into 4 ounce "cubes" and store back into the freezer.
and I'm not _even_ going to go into the Asian Cuisine around my house. 
matter of fact, there is a bowl of "Hot Pot" on the stove now and my eyes are watering.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

John Smith_inFL said:


> I haven't noticed a whole bird missing any of its parts here.
> but - I DO save all the wing tips, skin and fat when trimmed before cooking.
> then when I get about a quart bag full, I boil it down with herbs & aromatics for stock.
> then, freeze that stock into 4 ounce "cubes" and store back into the freezer.
> ...


That is a good idea, I hadn't thought to do that, but we will. Thanks John.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

John Smith_inFL said:


> I haven't noticed a whole bird missing any of its parts here.
> but - I DO save all the wing tips, skin and fat when trimmed before cooking.
> then when I get about a quart bag full, I boil it down with herbs & aromatics for stock.
> then, freeze that stock into 4 ounce "cubes" and store back into the freezer.
> ...


Now I'm impressed! You're quite a scratch cook.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

oh yeah, when you buy a box of broth or stock, do you REALLY know what you are buying ??
last winter, I bought two boxes of "vegetable broth" at the grocery store to put in a pot of Corned Beef-n-Cabbage.
it RUINED the whole pot !!! it was so disgusting, I tried to actually wash the cooked meat and start over with new cabbage. it was still uneatable. 
I got the "saving body parts" from my mother as a child to make our own broth.
here is my "stash" of chicken parts - I have another sandwich bag full but can't find it at the moment.
I'm sure you guys know how to cook it down.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I also save all innards and trimmings for chicken for stock. I have so many now my wife asked me to use them or get rid of them. They are taking up some room in the freezer.
We always buy whole chickens. The chickens from Costco have no giblets. The grocery store chicken always has them.
It does say so on the package though.
I have never seen wing tips missing though.

John, Why not use water for corned beef? I have never used stock before.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Maybe there was something wrong with the wingtips, like freezer burn.

@J. V. - I don't use livers in a broth, it makes for too strong of a flavor.
I think it's kind of interesting that livers are very high in minerals as well as vitamins. . . and that's what you taste. Pork liver is the highest, then beef and chicken. And you can taste it! I love chicken livers, though.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Nik333 said:


> Maybe there was something wrong with the wingtips, like freezer burn.
> 
> @J. V. - I don't use livers in a broth, it makes for too strong of a flavor.
> I think it's kind of interesting that livers are very high in minerals as well as vitamins. . . and that's what you taste. Pork liver is the highest, then beef and chicken. And you can taste it! I love chicken livers, though.


I should have been more specific. I would not use livers in a stock or broth either.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

@Nik333 I don't think there was a problem with the wing tips, they have just decided to market them with tail, neck, giblets and probably other trimmings to someone else. The innards have to go somewhere also, hope it isn't the broth mfgs. Good in a way as it reduces the waste although I like boiling them down for broth.

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I love fried chicken livers and used to make a curry of gizzards. The last time I bought gizzards they still had a lot of grizzle on them. I don't like cleaning gizzards. The curry was good though and the livers coated with Zatarain's season fish fry were great.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

J. V. said:


> John, Why not use water for corned beef? I have never used stock before.


I did use plain water - I wanted to see if adding the veggy broth would make it better.
this is the ONLY time in my life I have added any artificial juice to my CB&C. (other than white wine).
that one particular brand was new so I grabbed it - total disaster = never again.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> I love fried chicken livers and used to make a curry of gizzards. The last time I bought gizzards they still had a lot of grizzle on them. I don't like cleaning gizzards. The curry was good though and the livers coated with Zatarain's season fish fry were great.


Love fried livers and gizzards as well. I know a guy that simmers the gizzards until tender. He then cools them off and fries them as if they were raw. He says they are much more tender. I have not tried it, but simmering them first would make them tender.

He also told me he simmers them and even freezes them after.


----------

